

Show HN: Ng-classy – Use Angular 1 and ES6 with ease - shrig94
https://github.com/eaze/ng-classy

======
davej
Hey, I have a reasonably popular project with a very similar name. It's not a
huge issue but it might be a bit confusing for people using our projects:
[http://davej.github.io/angular-classy/](http://davej.github.io/angular-
classy/)

~~~
nateabele
__Starting a new Open Source Project __

[ ] 1. Choose a nominally unique name within language /package space

[ ] 2. Okay, at least choose a unique name within the comparatively small sub-
community you're targeting, so as not to invite unnecessary confusion for
_literally_ everyone involved

[x] 3. Post on Hacker News

~~~
shrig94
I'd agree that this namespace conflict is by no means ideal. It's hard for
someone to scope out the world of similarly-named packages in npm, determine
which ones are actually used, and then name their package--even after
investing in this process, it can be easy for one to miss something similar.
That's probably why this happens so often.

People are being overly critical of atjoslin, given that he admitted in his
edit that his intentions were not foul.

~~~
simi_
Sorry, but this is hardly rocket science:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ng+classy](https://www.google.com/search?q=ng+classy)

~~~
atjoslin
I didn't check the web-at-large, that's why. I just thought 'classy! It's
classes.' Then I checked npm. Then I pushed it.

Probably was a bad idea.

------
andrewmcwatters
What in the world is that @ symbol doing? I've never seen that in ES6. It
makes this thing look horrid and nonidiomatic, unless I'm just ignorant, which
I could be, and both could be true.

~~~
nateabele
That is a _TypeScript decorator_ [0]. It's not a _Real JavaScript Thing_ ™ in
the TC-39 sense, but you can use it if you're willing to put up with more
build tools.

[0]
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2015/04/30/announ...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2015/04/30/announcing-
typescript-1-5-beta.aspx)

~~~
atjoslin
That's also a Javascript decorator. You can use it with Babel today if you
pass in `{stage: 0}`.

[https://github.com/wycats/javascript-
decorators](https://github.com/wycats/javascript-decorators)

[http://babeljs.io/docs/usage/experimental/](http://babeljs.io/docs/usage/experimental/)

~~~
nateabele
Huh, wycats finally caved on the syntax, eh? Good to know.

------
illicium
Decorators are an ES7 proposal -- they don't exist in ES6.

~~~
atjoslin
Good point, fixed [https://github.com/eaze/ng-
classy/commit/90ad4d8f493daad38f4...](https://github.com/eaze/ng-
classy/commit/90ad4d8f493daad38f4c59b1846a47800180990e)

